# TPMS on new wheels?



## tmar (May 22, 2013)

Hey guys, new here. I've been lurking for awhile, but first post... yay!


Anyways, I ordered some Styluz 18" black wheels and was wondering about the TPMS. Is it possible for the tire shop (most likely Discount Tire) to transfer the original TPMS off the stock wheels to the new wheels? If so, how much does this normally run? I saw some new ones on Amazon for pretty cheap, but I'm a cheap-o 

Worst comes to worst, I'll just have no TPMS and have the warning on the dash. Hopefully it doesn't *bing bing* at me or anything..

Heres how the wheels should look. I'll have to post a pic once I get the wheels and black bowties on my car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice choice in wheels! 

Discount Tire should be able to, as long as the valve stems the new wheels use are similar. Cost should be about another $100 or so, wildly guessing, on top of whatever tires you decide on.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Those wheels look great. I did post a question here but edited it out, already been answered lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I was looking at these wheels too. What offset did you get?


----------



## tmar (May 22, 2013)

40 offset. I looked to smurfenstein's posts on what size I could go up to without rubbing,etc.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

tmar said:


> 40 offset. I looked to smurfenstein's posts on what size I could go up to without rubbing,etc.


Another reason i was looking at those wheels...Smurf haha. Thanks!


----------

